# 88 fourtrax 300 2x4



## Ja2499 (Apr 10, 2021)

Just got a 1988 fourtrax 300 2x4 and was wanting to do a little gear reduction and probably some 26s or 27s but cant seem to find a gr online anywhere does anyone know where i could get one?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bet you won't find anything being so old and small.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Wouldn't you have to change the ring and pinion to change the gear ratio? As its shaft driven i believe?


----------

